# Franklin County 10-24-04



## BACK STRAP (Oct 25, 2004)

One of the club members shot a young 10 point this morning around 10:00 am . He said he had seen this deer for the past two years and thought he slould remove him from the heard.I have only let this deer go about 4 times but he stopped growing today. He said that something spooked the deer because the deer came running in on him and he had to make a quick decision. I seen a shooter buck saturday afternoon but the deer would not cross the property line. He was with 4 does not running but following. He had 8 points and a 17" spread G2'S9" I watched the deer for about 10 minutes before he crossed the road.That might be what the young 10 point was running from.


----------



## Mac (Oct 25, 2004)

*What area of Frankin Co are you in?*

I have some property on Broad River near New Bethel Church.

Bad about the young 10 pt.  It is tough to let one walk a few times and go to camp and someone has it hanging on the skinning rack.


----------



## willbuck (Oct 25, 2004)

*Franklin County (4 miles from Victoria Bryant Park)*

Seeing plenty of deer, but no big-uns yet.  Mostly young bucks  - spikes, 4's, 6's and young 8's.  Did see a 6 pointer chasing a doe accross the pwr line this weekend.   

Way too much food for them right now.


----------



## marknga (Oct 25, 2004)

Good to hear that someone is seeing some deer. My folks live outside of Carnesville on Harrison Bridge Rd and lease some property there and off Dolly Phillips Rd. Dad has been hunting everyday and except Opening Day hasen't seen many deer. I think that they have had one 6 pt killed. 
I don't get to hunt up there often but when I do I usually see some deer. I think that like every where else it needs to cool off to stir them up.
Good to hear from the Franklin County folks!
Sure would like to go get some Gumlog catfish.

Mark

"aim small
 miss small"
I


----------



## BACK STRAP (Oct 25, 2004)

*Mac*

I hunt off bold springs road you turn down hebrun church road and we are on the left.we have 600 acres of private land we hunt that has very little hunting pressure around it we should be growing some biguns.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 26, 2004)

Backstrap,

You ain't far from us.  We hunt on Hudson River Church road at the river.  The sand quarry is part of our land.


----------



## Kodiakman (Oct 26, 2004)

I also hunt in franklin off of broad river.  Haven't been up lately. I did alot of hunting during bow season.  Bow season was pretty slow but did manage to get a nice 8 pointer.  I have heard that things have picked up since then.  Good hunting to you all.


----------



## DOVE (Oct 26, 2004)

I also hunt near Bethel Church.  However, the Bethel Church I am referring to is actually in Madison Co. just outside of Royston.  We haven't seen that many deer so far this season.  Maybe when the weather cools things will get better.


----------

